# our skunks - photos by the fantastic tara



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

We went to our good friends tara and liz's house and Tara who is a professional fantastic photographer took lots of pics of our boys for us so ill post loads here
Big thanks for them both for a great evening and a big thankyou to Tara for her fantastic work on gettin some beautiful pics of the boys


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

phhowwarr gorgeous :flrt: You and Ditta are OK to :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

What fabulous photographs! They both look great and so do you and Ditta! I love Chester's little pink paw pads! Ah bless!!! :flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:too cutee love the pics cat!!!! X x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh wow gorgeous pics of gorgeous Skunks. Ive waited all day for these. Cool family photos. How sparkling white is Dominoe now.............Mmmmm you been bleaching him again:whistling2: I love em both but Dominoe is my Fave probably coz he was the first skunk Id ever seen and cuddled:flrt: See ya can smile I knew you could:flrt:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

lovely pics :2thumb: I love your skunks :flrt: Can i have them :flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

no no no noooooooooo im not standin 4 it no more why is it i alwaiis love them 2 and some outhers?? AND THAY ARE JUST NOT FAIR TO ME ARE THEY THEY ALWAIS PUT THE GORGEOS PICS UP!!!!!!!!!not happy at all
























oj hunnih..... X x lovley keep um cumin. X x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

leggy said:


> lovely pics :2thumb: I love your skunks :flrt: Can i have them :flrt:


Get to the back of the queue Doms mine:flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> /quote]
> 
> 
> cat cant beilieve you evan trained them to look before they cross the road lmao:flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry i dont have a clue about colours and skunks!.. But i just had to have a nose and OMG they are gorgeous!... Especially the brown one, his colours are stunning!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They look best buddies now or maybe partners in crime:whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i actually like the black better, and havin a chocolate one makes Dom look even blacker

on sayin that i love them both so NO Tara, you still not havin him :lol2:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Awww what lovely photos of both skunks and their mummies!

You all look s happy cuddling bless ya. As for Dom and Chester i cant wait to have cuddles with them, they look so snuggly, even with huge claws lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


>


LOve this pic :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Awwwwwwwww cat, ditta............tara the pics are fantastic :flrt::flrt::no1:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I wants skunky cuggles *stamps feet petulantly* :devil:

They are so cute, they look like they could get up to lots of mischief :lol2:

Jo


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Hiya guys ... thanks for biggin' me up with the pics ... think I have a new line of work here !

Will bring my mobile studio next time for some real proper ones !

Great as always to see you, though still upset you wont let chester live with us 

Liz is upset you didnt mention what a good hostess she was ... especially her bacon butties and oatcakes !

She's going to set up business in butty making ! lol

If anyone wants photos of the bacon butties let me know !

xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

taraliz said:


> Hiya guys ... thanks for biggin' me up with the pics ... think I have a new line of work here !
> 
> Will bring my mobile studio next time for some real proper ones !
> 
> ...


i hope thats not gunna be the sole source of income? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

taraliz said:


> Hiya guys ... thanks for biggin' me up with the pics ... think I have a new line of work here !
> 
> Will bring my mobile studio next time for some real proper ones !
> 
> ...


 
Dont want no buttie sarnie pics but if your ever my way would love some pics of the dogs an skunks :flrt::flrt:

the pics of dom an chester are fantastic :no1:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

look what he did to me emma:lol2:


----------



## taraliz (Aug 10, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Dont want no buttie sarnie pics but if your ever my way would love some pics of the dogs an skunks :flrt::flrt:
> 
> the pics of dom an chester are fantastic :no1:


 
Would LOVE to take pics of your dogs ... ! will get it arranged.
xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ditta said:


> look what he did to me emma:lol2:


 




eeeeeeeeeeeks dits lol it hurts dont it :lol2:

poor ickle finger 


taraliz said:


> Would LOVE to take pics of your dogs ... ! will get it arranged.
> xx


Oooooooooooo yeah would be fantastic would love some nice pics of the poopa dawgs :flrt::flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

more pics- first 3 done by the wonderfully bitchy liz


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bottoms up!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL i love the ones of them in the litter tray they are fab :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

youll have to post your prices up for your service Tara, and we can see if we can get you some business, im sure we can cos these photos are fantastic


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

they look so nice 2gave, they really do complement each other, what a lovely lookin couple they make.

n all the complements of the skunks i couldnt leave u 2 girls out so u n ditta look lovely n very happy 2geva also hope u have a lovely V day


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

oooooh aren't they yellow :lol2:

What happened to your lovely pink hair ?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> oooooh aren't they yellow :lol2:
> 
> What happened to your lovely pink hair ?


 
I knew there was something different about Cat:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> oooooh aren't they yellow :lol2:
> 
> What happened to your lovely pink hair ?


 
my lovely pink hair is still at the back, its just grown out :lol2:

thanks jen


----------



## mscongeniality (Apr 15, 2008)

They are sooo cute. What are they like as pets really? My partner took one look at the picture of the little black one cuddled in and she's sold on the idea of a skunk, lol. 
I'm not getting any more pets of any kind til we have our own place, our existing little zoo is making it difficult enough to find another flat while we are renting. I think most landlords would faint if I told them I had a skunk. I'm never happier than when I'm surrounded by animals though, so for when it's just up to me and I have a house of my own, what's the best things about them and what would you warn/advise anyone about who was considering getting one?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

mscongeniality said:


> They are sooo cute. What are they like as pets really? My partner took one look at the picture of the little black one cuddled in and she's sold on the idea of a skunk, lol.
> I'm not getting any more pets of any kind til we have our own place, our existing little zoo is making it difficult enough to find another flat while we are renting. I think most landlords would faint if I told them I had a skunk. I'm never happier than when I'm surrounded by animals though, so for when it's just up to me and I have a house of my own, what's the best things about them and what would you warn/advise anyone about who was considering getting one?


well our 2 are complete opposites, only had Chester ( the chocolate one ) a week and we know that, Domino is quiet and shy, layed back and cuddly, Chester is totally food orientated, doesnt stop moving and moochin about, is in and out of cupbords. Domino likes his bath and being blow dried after, Chester hates it. 

They are very rewarding to have as pets but are hard work, you can litter train them but some arent, Chester hasnt found his corner yet so does it in all 4 corners! im sure he will find one though, but for now litter trays are scattered all over!! 
something to think about is as of april 07 descenting was made illegal so unless you get an older skunk then you will get one that is entire, so can spray, though on sayin that emma j has a few that are entire, and they live with ton of dogs with minimal spraying! so if a skunk can get used to emmas house im sure they will settle anywhere!!! 
apart from that i cant really see a downside. People say theyre destructive creatures but for the most theyre not, well Domino isnt anyway


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

who the hell moved this thread??!?!?!

why is domestics and exotics called domestic and exotics then if i cant put the skunk in there?? shouldnt it just be domestics then?? i want it movin back! <<Sulks>>


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> who the hell moved this thread??!?!?!
> 
> why is domestics and exotics called domestic and exotics then if i cant put the skunk in there?? shouldnt it just be domestics then?? i want it movin back! <<Sulks>>


 
Probably because Skunks are exotic mammals :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Probably because Skunks are exotic mammals :whistling2:


well what the hell does the EXOTICS mean in domestics and EXOTICS smart arse?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well what the hell does the EXOTICS mean in domestics and EXOTICS smart arse?


 
parrots & other exotic birds, exotic rodents.......etc etc :lol2:

and my arse does not smart as no-one has smacked it lately :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> who the hell moved this thread??!?!?!
> 
> why is domestics and exotics called domestic and exotics then if i cant put the skunk in there?? shouldnt it just be domestics then?? i want it movin back! <<Sulks>>


Exotic Mammals have always had their own forum and now its been moved to the front page. Other Pets & Exotics covers 'other' pets and any other exotics such as parrots that dont fit elsewhere.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

almost forgot - the boys look gorgeous :flrt: so nice to see Dom looking good after his initial bad start :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> parrots & other exotic birds, exotic rodents.......etc etc :lol2:
> 
> and my arse does not smart as no-one has smacked it lately :Na_Na_Na_Na:


it doesnt specify that though does it! so this thread still qualifies to be in there so i want it back there!!! people post the wrong sh!t in here and in domestics n they dont all get moved, who was it??!?!

and your arse will smart if you carry on with your cheek young man! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I want to know why this was moved too. Not many people look in here.


I need to sniff a Skunk after seeing all these pics they smell wonderful, thats not to mention the cuddles:mf_dribble:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> it doesnt specify that though does it! so this thread still qualifies to be in there so i want it back there!!! people post the wrong sh!t in here and in domestics n they dont all get moved, *who was it??!?!*
> 
> and your arse will smart if you carry on with your cheek young man!


It was me.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and your arse will smart if you carry on with your cheek young man! :lol2:


Thanks for the compliment :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: and promises promises :whistling2::whistling2::whip::whip::whip:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Thanks for the compliment :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: and promises promises :whistling2::whistling2::whip::whip::whip:


aye well someones gotta lie to ya :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oooh your back again:2thumb:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Shell195 said:


> Oooh your back again:2thumb:


In the wrong forum.. 

Strangly you might think you would have preferred to have your own forum for skunks and other mammals on the front page.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

t-bo said:


> In the wrong forum..
> 
> Strangly you might think you would have preferred to have your own forum for skunks and other mammals on the front page.


yeah but not as many people go in there, it might change but most of my friends who i want to see these pics dont even go in the exotic mammals section, its nowhere near as popular as this bit and i dont think its in the wrong section, as i still stand by my statement that exotics in domestics and exotics covers my skunkies  
Exotic mammals has only just got front page status anyway and im happy in the D & E


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow! Great pics, look how white Dom is too!! There both goujrous!! You and Ditta look like your having a great time too! I dont really go in Mammals bit either.


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

That's it i'm sold on them even more now, Thanks girls :whistling2:

Now the persuading begins in earnest at home :bash::whip:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

hah i managed to persuade my family, as long as he/she wont spray, so im going to have to work good to keep calm in the household, haha.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> hah i managed to persuade my family, as long as he/she wont spray, so im going to have to work good to keep calm in the household, haha.


 
you can borrow siku if you like if they wanna smell what its like :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Renfield said:


> That's it i'm sold on them even more now, Thanks girls :whistling2:
> 
> Now the persuading begins in earnest at home :bash::whip:


you welcome mikey boy


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> you welcome mikey boy


 
So you like being the cause of world war 3 then :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

<<s******s at mike>> come cuddle mine if you like


ive just had a thought...... how come we dont have a seperate exotic mammal classified section then if exotic mammals dont come under domestics and exotics?


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> <<s******s at mike>> come cuddle mine if you like
> 
> 
> ive just had a thought...... how come we dont have a seperate exotic mammal classified section then if exotic mammals dont come under domestics and exotics?


Step away from the keyboard Cat :lol2:

....................Good Point tho :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Renfield said:


> Step away from the keyboard Cat :lol2:
> 
> ....................Good Point tho :whistling2:


ive got it on my tonight havent i?! hehe


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww they are beautiful pics!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

nuttybabez said:


> Aww they are beautiful pics!


thanks chick, will bring them to see you next time we down your way


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

and my way!!


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> and my way!!


My way. I lived here before you... :whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah and youve got a huge family, i just saw one of them! haha. Well our way? deal?


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> yeah and youve got a huge family, i just saw one of them! haha. Well our way? deal?


Which one? And yes, you've got yourself a deal. 

And btw, where's my flowers?!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> Which one? And yes, you've got yourself a deal.
> 
> And btw, where's my flowers?!


Sam, with Callum.

I left the flowers in the shop for you to pick up!

sorry cat wont destroy your thread no more!!


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Sam, with Callum.
> 
> I left the flowers in the shop for you to pick up!
> 
> sorry cat wont destroy your thread no more!!


Drunk were they? 

Shop? Rightyo, graveyard more like...

Yeah, sorry Cat!! x


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Ragmoth said:


> Drunk were they?
> 
> Shop? Rightyo, graveyard more like...
> 
> Yeah, sorry Cat!! x


 Scuse me!!! Flowers!!!! do you mean Joe is 2 timing me??? I'm cut to the quick. I wondered why I didn't get a card, nor flowers, nor chocolates from him today.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh dear, Fenny. You must be the woman he refers to as "that weirdo who keeps stalking me"  Hee hee. Sorry Joe!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

get off my tread you dirty lot! :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah they were drunk Rag. Shocking..

Rag your flowers are in the shop, i went and picked them for you you just need to go pick them up.

And Pam, I thought you said you didnt want any commitments, just someone to warm your bed at night?! I didnt send any cards because Hallmark shop was closed, and I didnt want to send anything but the best for the best person!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Yeah they were drunk Rag. Shocking..
> 
> Rag your flowers are in the shop, i went and picked them for you you just need to go pick them up.
> 
> And Pam, I thought you said you didnt want any commitments, just someone to warm your bed at night?! I didnt send any cards because Hallmark shop was closed, and I didnt want to send anything but the best for the best person!


GTFO my thread you tart!!!!!

you seen my flowers? :flrt:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/255521-look-my-flowers-valentines-day.html


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> GTFO my thread you tart!!!!!
> 
> you seen my flowers? :flrt:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/255521-look-my-flowers-valentines-day.html


They have got to be the best flowers i've ever seen. Last forever! Bless... :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> They have got to be the best flowers i've ever seen. Last forever! Bless... :2thumb:


 
yup, theyre forever flowers! just like me n dits.....forever :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ooo there very happy flowers!


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awww fab skunky piccies, they just look so full of character and nice pics of all 4 of you too - funky flowers hehehe


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Someones all loved up arent they.:whistling2: Cat & Ditta together forever:flrt: I take it you two have had a good Valentines day then:2thumb:


----------

